# grades



## ennisdavis (Dec 9, 2018)

What is the max grade I can use for a short (12") section. Wont be pulling alot of cars. Please in degree units.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

ennisdavis said:


> What is the max grade I can use for a short (12") section. Wont be pulling alot of cars. Please in degree units.


No more than 2 degrees. Otherwise you may run into other problems when transiting that section. Of course it is just my opinion. But based upon experience.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

don't know offhand ... i have 2 degree [or is it 2 1/2?], anyways no problems with geared steam ... regular diesels -might- be worse , no experience really ..


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

And remember...in addition to degree of grade you
must provide for an easement that gradually gains
in grade from flat to your selected slope...this to
prevent loco front coupler from plowing into ties...and
you'll need a similar easement when you get to the
top so that front loco wheels don't leave the track.

The easiest way to do this is with a length of flex track
that you let 'drape' finding it's own 'easements'. 

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Don is right. Especially on a short slope, the slope itself is less important than the abruptness of the transition. If you use good vertical easements, a 4% grade shouldn't be a big problem. If you can't do an easement, stick with 2% or less.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2019)

Remind me please. Is that 2 inches every 8 feet?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

2%? It's actually 2" ever 100", but since 8' is 96", call it close enough. If you use Woodland Scenics inclines, that's actually what they use for a grade.


----------



## Sam4014 (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks. I'm seeing more than 2 or 3 degrees grades it seems lately. Just wanted to check in. I can see where 3+ degree can happen too.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

Not sure what you are planing but you might be able to use a helix to get up to whatever it is that you are trying to get to also.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sam4014 said:


> Thanks. I'm seeing more than 2 or 3 degrees grades it seems lately. Just wanted to check in. I can see where 3+ degree can happen too.


Not sure what you mean by "seeing more"? Do you mean people using them? It's very easy to design a track plan that includes grades of 3-4% or more, but not so easy to actually operate trains on them, unless hpyounhave a proper easement at the bottom and the top of the grade.


----------



## Sam4014 (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm seeing more layouts on the replies with 3"+ degrees and higher.


----------



## Sam4014 (Dec 22, 2019)

Is that 3" over 100" for N scale or HO too?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

3" over 100" is a 3% grade no matter what scale.
Where the difference in scale comes in is how many inches you need to clear
a train passing under another track, or how high an elevation you need to reach.
N would be about 1/2 of HO.

Magic


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Sam4014 said:


> I'm seeing more layouts on the replies with 3"+ degrees and higher.


I'm not seeing any layouts on replies, let alone grades.


----------



## Sam4014 (Dec 22, 2019)

I have been on You Tube and saw grades that looked more than 3 degrees. Anyway, CTValleyRR just hit my point. I will need to cross lines and needed to know distances to rise so I can clear trains from hitting the tops of tunnels. Thanks guys.


----------

